# Brush in Curves?



## heavydoody (Aug 20, 2012)

Is it possible to use the adjustment brush to brush in curves? If so, how. I've poked around and searched, but can't figure this one out.

Thanks.


----------



## gregDT (Aug 20, 2012)

If by curves you mean tone curves then I think you're out of luck. You're going to have to try to get the effects you want from exposure, dodge, burn etc brushes.  Unless there's a 3rd party plug in I don't know about.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Aug 20, 2012)

Greg's absolutely right, you can't do that in LR.  Of course you can use external editors such as Photoshop, but I'd try to do it using the existing LR tools first.


----------

